#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Sarmsoft resume Builder V4.8.38 incl....full

## samiwarraich

sume Builder v4.8
Do you need help creating a great resume? GET IT TODAY!

Sarmsoft's Resume Builder is a powerful resume writing tool for job-seekers!

   Resume Builder saves you money and time, completing the work for you. The software creates your own customized, professional and visually appealing resume in just 15 minutes! Resume Builder presents you in the best possible light at the employers office by describing your precise skills, responsibilities and work experience.
   In the job search process, a well-written and well-designed resume is essential. Our program does the thinking and writing for you.
   Resume Builder simplifies the work of finding the job by providing intelligent and user-friendly software with these powerful features:
Core Features

    * Styles and templates. Choose from more than fifteen different resume styles. Compose powerful resumes and cover letters with our free professionally designed templates.
    * Sample resumes and resume examples. Find sample resumes and examples in French, German, and English languages. Templates and resume writing tips are also available for your job search. Resume Builder provides the collection of free sample resumes, designed especially for job-seekers.
    * Defining your resume structure. Resume Builder can display the resume structure in a user-friendly format, so that you can choose which sections of the resume to publish. You can also modify the order of the Published Sections  Biographical Data, Objective, Employment History, Education History, Personal, Skill Areas, Publications, Honors/Awards, Summary, Licenses and Certification, Military History, and References.
    * Complete control. You can even customize the toolbar in Resume Builder. Configure it to suit your needs! You can specify the font sizes, text styles and colors, background, headers, tables and lines.
    * Integration with Microsoft Office. Resume Builder supports exporting resumes to the Microsoft Word and plain-text formats.
    * HTML publication. Exporting to HTML generates an HTML-based resume, which can include hyperlinks and other web-specific functionality.
    * Business standards. Resume Builder supports exporting to the HR-XML standard. The HR-XML standard is a set of XML specifications that allows e-business and data-exchange automation in the human resources area.
    * Resume printing. Resume Builder supports preview and printing any section of your resume.
    * Spell checker. Resume Builder includes professional spell-checking, complete with international dictionaries. 

Advanced Features

    * International languages. Resume Builder is an international program. The software comes in the following languages: English, French, German, Spanish, Dutch, Portuguese. You can create resumes in English, French, German, Spanish, Dutch, Portuguese or Italian.
    * Complete contacts. The software comes with an internal database of recruitment companies and employers contacts. Create, modify or remove your contact records easily.
    * Easy e-mail. Resume Builder includes an e-mail messaging system. Send resumes to your contact members easily.
    * Integration with Outlook Express. You can send an e-mail and use the ---P Wizard to select your Microsoft Outlook Express profile. The wizard can detect an existing profile on your computer and use that profile, instead of creating a new one.
    * Integrated FTP client. You can upload your resume to your web site right after creation.
    * Cover letters. Resume Builder includes several cover letter examples, allowing you to e-mail your resume with a cover letter to prospective employers.


    * Formatting text. You can make your text appealing by using our HTML tags editor for making your resume look professional with bulleted lists and more. Formatting with Resume Builder is easy!
    * Uploading photo. You may want to upload your photo or any graphic images to complement your resume. 

Ease of Use

    * The user interface is extremely intuitive, allowing you to build your resume quickly and effortlessly.
    * No time is wasted: Just use the built-in FTP, ---P and e-mailing wizards.
    * Resume Builder can create an unlimited number of different, targeted resumes: each with a different objective, and each specifically crafted for a different type of position. 

Download link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Sarmsoft resume Builder V4.8.38 incl....full

----------


## samiwarraich

New link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pbahadur

This file has virus. Beware of downloading this file.

----------


## DSB123

samiwarraich,
                     What a complete bar steward you must be letting people download virus's.

----------

